

What is your dream development PC? - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2010/12/14/speccing-my-dream-development-pc/

======
maximilianburke
At this point my dream development PC is anything that doesn't have the
company mandated McAfee virus scanner and LANDesk spyware/inventory management
software. Although it would be nice to have the fastest harddrives, quickest
processors, and most capacious memory, there are other things that prevent it
from being useful. It's a shame that my relatively new "workstation-class"
computer at work with 8 cores and 12GB RAM feels more sluggish than my three
year old dual core PC at home.

------
twymer
I feel like an Apple (be it a Mac Pro or MBP) is sort of a given in terms of
"spare no cost development machine" as it's the only option you have to ensure
your "dream development machine" will support the platform you want to develop
for during the rest of it's life.

